# I miss you I wish you were still here



## ZavalaBunnies (May 27, 2010)

After 8 years in my life and 6 months of fighting cancer, I knew it was time.

You came into my life 3 days before my 13th birthday, you were tiny, brown, calm sweet as can be, and had the cutest spot on your nose.

We fell in love and were inseparable. We were inseparable for 8 long years...



You always made be smile and gave me kisses









When I'd stay up late and not come to bed you would look at me like this..











When I'd let you out in the patio for some fresh air this was your favorite spot






But you always came out to say Hello!






You were also an amazing father






But sometimes you slipped up LOL






I loooved taking you on photoshoots











I also loved celebrating your birthday! This is you at 7 years old!






Your birthday is June 17th and it hurts me that we are only a couple of weeks away from your 8th and I wont be able to make you a cake :tears2:



I love you so much, you changed my life. I am what I am today because of you. I am better person, a more caring person, a more patiente person because you were here with me. 

You were my world.

You were in my life from 8-13-2002to 6-26-2010

I will always remember you.

I miss you terribly


----------



## cheryl (May 27, 2010)

So sorry for your loss...he was a veryhandsome little guy..


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 27, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss of Grizzly. The pictures are really great and he looks like such a great rabbit that we know he left a huge hole in your life. No amount of time is ever long enough. Goodbye little man, you're loved and missed.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 27, 2010)

Stephanie, I'm so sorry you lost Grizzly. He was such a Beautiful Bunny and you can tell he was loved so much by you and he loved you back.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Sweet Grizzly.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## kirsterz09 (May 28, 2010)

sorry to hear of your loss, it sounds like you shared some great times together, 
Binky free Grizzly :angelandbunny:


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (May 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, you provided him with a wonderful and fulfilling life (from the pictures I could see all the love) and he was soo adorable! He will be greatly missed ink iris:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 30, 2010)

I am so sorry. He did have a wonderful life with you and was such an adorable, happy, loving little guy. Binky free from pain, Grizzly.


----------



## ZavalaBunnies (Jun 20, 2010)

Went to Target yesterday and they had a cute Fathers Day card with what else but a little girl bunny on it. I read it and I had to rush to the check out counter because I started crying. Happy fathers day grizzly :cry4:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 20, 2010)

always hate those little reminders of what's gone missing in our life. In 8 days it will be 2 years since we said goodbye to our Commander Bun-Bun. We still have all the photos and memories, but nothing can replace having the real thing. It gets easier as time goes by, but it never fades away totally. Rest in peace little man, you are truly missed.


----------

